# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  حصريا قصيدة مازمبى...لاتفوتك

## أوهاج

*ههههههههههههه
ككككككككككع

Al_Hilal Abu Khamsa.mp3
*

----------


## musab aljak

*يا هلالاب قبيل قلتو الكفر اسيادو وقلتولنا الهلال ما بتغلب في استادو
قلتولنا الفريق في كامل استعدادو وفريق مازيمبي يضرع تقول في بلادو
القلتولنا معروف مقبرة أبطال دفنكم فيهو مازيمبي ورقادكم طال
لو كان عندكم للكاس بصيص آمال مباراة الذهاب أبقولنا فيها رجال
كلاكم في الجرايد كلو ما كان صاح وحقو يكتبوكم فيهو إستيضاح
فريق مازيمبي في كل الخطوط مرتاح وانتو فريقكم تقول بس أشباح
الراجيك تجيبلو الخمسة جات معكوسة في ليلة الأحد مازيمبي كان كابوسا
تجاربوا الخاضا كلها ما إستفاد بي دروسا ما فادوهو لا إمبيلي لا إيفوسا
قلتولنا الهلال بدري إكتمل متجلي وفي ليلة التمام ظهر الخسوف الكلي
الكنغولي لي قون شوتو ما بتجلي خمسة أقوان تقول أكنتو لاعبين بلي
بعد عشرين دقيقة بدا الهلال ينهار لقى شوية هبوب بي قطعة التيار
ليلتك يا الأحد لي هلالانا أسود ليلة مطر مازيمبي غلبوا دفاعك إترس سيلا
التوفيق بعيد ما جانب التشكيلة صحيح أحرزتو قونين إلا ما خدين كيلا
الليلة الهلال في إستادو مقطوع ريحة وفيهو عشمنا كان يحرز نتيجة مريحه
غرقت مركبو من أول التلقيحة لا تنغشو يا الأخوان نتيجتو فضيحة
ما كان عندو كورة نزلت عديل في مكانا أول قون فرحنا إلا العشم غشانا
ما لقينا الولد من الغلب فشانا يا أمبيلي معاهم إنت ولا معانا
الأسما القبيل المتل الدهب لمعانا ما قايلنها بتغيب قبل آوانا
لا إيفوسا لا مساوي نالو رضانا بعد ها الحالة نرجا الفي الذهاب راجيانا !!!
*

----------


## أوهاج

*ختير
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*دا احياء الذكري السنوية ولا شنو:1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الغريبة بعد المباراه الاخيره ماشفت واحد فيهم فرحان
أفتوووووووووونا
                        	*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

دا احياء الذكري السنوية ولا شنو:1 (49):



          هههههههههه 
              مافى كلام
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الغريبة بعد المباراه الاخيره ماشفت واحد فيهم فرحان
أفتوووووووووونا



يفرحو كيف مع ريحة الطبخة الفائحة دى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا حليل زمن موبوتو كانت ايام و الله 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الغريبة بعد المباراه الاخيره ماشفت واحد فيهم فرحان
أفتوووووووووونا



فريقهم ده ما بستر يكونو اتزكرو كورة مازيمبى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الغريبة بعد المباراه الاخيره ماشفت واحد فيهم فرحان
أفتوووووووووونا



بفرحوا كيف والشطة حاااااااااااااااااارة فى العيون يا اوهاج ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## مناوي

* انت ما سمعت بي فريق الوداد ..... شغال اربعات وكده ... 

طبعا ً الخمسات حقت الجلافيط وهي دائماً بتكون في دوري الاربعه
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الغريبة بعد المباراه الاخيره ماشفت واحد فيهم فرحان
أفتوووووووووونا




والله يا أوهاج مبسوطين وفرحانين أصلهم ما بيختشوا ... وما بيهمهم يفوزوا بالحلال ولا بالحرام المهم ال 3 نقاط ...

لكن الغريق قدام ... والرجاء ده حينتقم منهم شر إنتقام ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههههههههههههههههههاي
حلوة وغريبة انو ماسمعتها قبل كده
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دة كلو من باقي الرحلة ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## الشمشار

*التوفيق بعيد ما جانب التشكيلة صحيح أحرزتو قونين إلا ما خدين كيلا:l3_eyes:
كرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كيلا عديييييييييييييييييييييييل ههههههههههههههه 
اخ من الحلاوه 
*

----------


## محمد star

*بعد ها الحاله نرج الفى الزهاب راجيانه الا ساقو معاهم السفلى هع هع هع هع ها ها ها
                        	*

----------

